# Rustoleum Marine paint



## bonz_d (Nov 12, 2015)

An fine members here happen to have any pictures of their boats in the Rustoleum Red or Blue Marine paint?

Going to be painting my Sea Nymph and wanted to do it in a Flag Blue but can't find any locally and I already have a can of the Rustoleum Marine Red that I was going to use on another project but didn't.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 12, 2015)

this is the generic Rust-O white and Stop Sign Red
over about 3 existing coats of paint. Lightly sanded
in some places just green scotchbrite pad in others.
Applied with a 2 or 3" Purdy house painting bristle brush.
This is about 5 years old now and still looks shiny with a good wash.
The galvanized trailer is just plain Rust-O gray brushed on.


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Johnny, You've shown me you boat before and I just hope I can get my paint to come out as well as yours.

This can of Red that I have is still unopened and I know the color cards don't always represent the true color which is why I'm trying to get a feel for these 2 colors.

Red is actually my favorite color but I don't want to make the impression that I'm trying to turn this into a Lund if that makes sense.


----------



## srreynolds2003 (Nov 12, 2015)

Johnny said:


> this is the generic Rust-O white and Stop Sign Red
> over about 3 existing coats of paint. Lightly sanded
> in some places just green scotchbrite pad in others.
> Applied with a 2 or 3" Purdy house painting bristle brush.
> ...



Nice Boat!


----------



## Johnny (Nov 12, 2015)

open the cans and paint a test piece and hold it up to your boat.
and like you said - there are tone differences from batch to batch.
then, you will see exactly what you have will look in your sunshine.
and don't rely on what someone else may have unless you just want an "example".
And with photos, colors are not a true representation under different lighting.

jus my Dos Centavos


----------



## Inkman (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome thread, i was looking for info myself and i think it fits in here, so i dont need to start a new thread.

i hope you guys can help me out with my boat, i have an buster L (ex fire corps) aluminum boat, i have some dents here and there and i was hoping for a cleaner look, i was thinking of getting the dents removed, or do something with rustoleum or another coating, do you guys think i can use a filler or something then use a coating for the red part?

(maybe a rough anti slip coating?)

above the underwater line it has a few big dents. As big as a fist 2.5 cm deep. And some shallow dents
Is it expensive to get rid of this? Can this be weld pulled? Or vacuum pulled.

Im looking forward to your guys opinions and ideas

Sorry for this long text and sorry for my bad language.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 13, 2015)

Inkman, If you are comfortable with Bondo and have some
experience with it, then you can use Bondo on your boat
to fix those little imperfections. 
For the larger bangs, hammer out smooth the best you can.
Then, use the filler. Just ordinary autobody work.
Use the primer and paint of your choice - - - simple as that !!!
and more photos of what you are considering the non-slip for will help.

bottom line is - - read, understand and follow the instructions on the
label of all the products you use.

and, welcome aboard


----------



## Inkman (Nov 13, 2015)

Thnx johnny 

I was thinking of a rhino coating or truck bed coating anti slip (or something like that) for the red part of the boat.

Theres no way to get acces to the inside or take the whole boat apart, i was hoping to pull it out for the bare metal look for the lower part...

Theres no other way right?


----------



## Johnny (Nov 13, 2015)

Inkman: try to envision your questions through the lens of the gallery.

there is no way anyone can give you precise information for
your issues . . . unless we can SEE what you are talking about.
generic answers to generic questions.......

for example:
question - how do I address corrosion ?
answer - see the photo.


if we can see exactly what you are talking about with your boat,
then, you can receive more accurate feedback.

and, if you are going into specific issues for your boat, it may be
be better if you start a new thread solely for your issues at hand.




.


----------



## Inkman (Nov 13, 2015)

Thnx thats probabbly the best i can do...i dont have better pics eight now but your right...

Imma open my own thread...sorry bout this guys.

Thnx for your input...im looking forward to your input the next time.


----------

